# New shoes from Tire Rack for a 2010 JSW!



## Pillow (Feb 9, 2004)

Time for new shoes!!!

I called up Doc at Tire Rack and ordered up some Elbrus I05 18x8 wheels wrapped in Continental Extreme Contact DWS 225/40-18 meats... I did splurge and get the correct VW TPMS sensors, I hate them but did not want to deal with the warning codes.

Ordered on Thursday at 16:00... Delivered to my door by UPS on Friday at 17:00!!! Unreal speed of shipment. 

Note the complete hardware kit that came with the wheel/tire combo as well. Definitely a plus to deal with a professional company that sends ALL the parts you need to do the job once and right.

Total outlay here $1,275 delivered. 

FWIW I have been a Tire Rack customer for about 20 years and have always been pleased with the service and quality of merchandise. From my experience it pays to give them a call rather than buy online. So I encourage you to give Doc a call to ensure your order is correct and the right "fit" for you. And no I am not a paid promoter - I wish!

Follow along with the pictures, pretty straight forward so I have little to explain at this point.

Just to note: The rear probably needs spaced out to match the front poke. Also to do it again it may be wise to up size to a 235 tire... There is a high probability of wheel destruction if you kiss any curb due to the lack of protective rubber sidewall.


Stock to starting point:









Tire Rack hardware kit and materials:









42ET and still pokes out the front IMO:









Finished install:









Another angle:









Wheel close up:









Rear tuck... Needs spaced out to match the front:









Front POKE, sticks out a bit too much IMO. I imagine it will grow on me. Also there is not much room left on the back side before rubbing the struts! 8.5 would be tight. 9 impossible.


----------



## Pillow (Feb 9, 2004)

Okay two more... I am not a photographer so sorry for the lack of skillz in making baller shots


----------



## falconeight (Oct 29, 2007)

The first picture of the new wheels scared me. The clearer pictures look nice, I like them nice choice.


----------



## Pillow (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks! 

Yah, the pics are from the Iphone and never really turn out right. 

The wife thinks they are boring... She is used to seeing the baller wheel pics from the wheel whores... Much different than a daily ride. If I spring for 3K worth of wheels they will not be year rounders! LOL


----------



## falconeight (Oct 29, 2007)

True function before style is my theory.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks good, thanks for the kind words !


----------



## Pillow (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks for the great service and for supporting the vortex! A+ for the Rack.

After a few hundred miles I can report that the wheel and tire combo is really nice. Smoother ride than I expected and a dramatic improvement in braking and handling. Granted I have not pushed the handling part very hard yet, as to allow the tires to seat in properly. Braking performance is like WOW! Again not pushing it very hard yet either.


----------

